# Honda 2000 generator won’t start



## 02stangguy (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey everyone. New to the forums. Just snagged a Honda 2000 generator from work that isn’t running. Saw it in our scrap pile and my boss said he was tossing it cause it wouldn’t run. I’m sure it’s something minor. No one has messed with it or tried to fix it from what I know. Where should I start with this? And what is this switch that’s wired into it? Pull the card and clean it? Check fuel lines?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Which generator exactly? The red, suitcase-style EU2000i? 

For any engine that won't start, I'd begin with checking for spark. 

If you have a good spark, you can try a little spray of gas, carb cleaner, starting fluid, etc, into the carb's intake (you'll have to remove the air filter). If it runs for a few seconds, then you likely have a fuel-supply problem. And if it still won't start, then it's likely not fuel-related. It would be worth checking compression at that point, if possible.


----------



## northeast_newjersey (Jun 18, 2015)

Check out Mustie1 on YouTube. He troubleshoots small engines all the time and always starts with spark, air then fuel. Good luck


----------

